
Y Combinator is a representation of how grossly over-valued and detached tech is - hnmoron
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-s20-batch-updates/
======
digitaltrees
Your title is very inflammatory and unrelated to the announcement you link to.
You may have a reasoned perspective that is worth debate but it would be
helpful to articulate it rather than a bombastic headline from what, I assume,
is a throw away user name.

------
RNeff
Tech rapidly transitioning to completely remote interactions. Why do people
have to travel and cram together to get things done?

------
jppope
You do need to appreciate that ycombinator is willing to allow a post like
this to exist on their site. It's really awesome that they aren't policing it
or anything.

~~~
dang
Users flagged it. Moderators haven't touched it.

Generally, we moderate HN less when YC is involved:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20moderate%20less%20not%20more%20yc&sort=byDate&type=comment).

In this case the post and account are obviously trollish, though, so we would
moderate it if users hadn't already flagged it. "Less" doesn't mean "not at
all".

